# B.lateralis Boom!



## JC (Nov 12, 2009)

I started with just 7 gravid adult female B.lateralis roaches and ended up with hundreds in under 3 months. The second generation has yet to mature.

The other half of them are under the cardboard.


----------



## Frédérick (Nov 12, 2009)

this is only the beginning mate... lol! good job


----------



## wraith (Nov 12, 2009)

What do you have them in?


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Nov 12, 2009)

pretty cool.


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 12, 2009)

If my spiders could drool, I'm sure they would be if they could see this.


----------



## JC (Nov 12, 2009)

wraith said:


> What do you have them in?


A cheap 7x10x7 dollar store container with some holes drilled in.

I just recently transferred the larger part of the population into a bigger glass aquarium enclosure.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Nov 12, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> If my spiders could drool, I'm sure they would be if they could see this.


they can...............

'http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=165670    ;P ;P


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 12, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> they can...............
> 
> 'http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=165670    ;P ;P


 Haha, my bad. I had no idea. Cool.


----------



## equuskat (Nov 15, 2009)

My nose runs and my eyes itch just LOOKING at that.


----------



## arachnochicken (Nov 15, 2009)

*B.Lareralis*

Your going to need a bigger container , trust me . I started out with about 1000 roughly 3 months ago , I estimate I have somewhere between 5000 and 7000 of them now .......... I need more tarantula's .


----------



## JC (Nov 25, 2009)

arachnochicken said:


> Your going to need a bigger container , trust me . I started out with about 1000 roughly 3 months ago , I estimate I have somewhere between 5000 and 7000 of them now .......... I need more tarantula's .


Like this?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ipqgqdAxLow&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ipqgqdAxLow&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

I think this will hold them for at least another week. :}


----------



## Koh_ (Nov 26, 2009)

i started with around 1000 of mixed size including adults and now im with about 100 left for a 3-4 months lol
im sure it's because of the fact i didn't put any substrate.


----------



## koolkid98 (Dec 13, 2009)

Don't use substrate!!!!!What were the temps you kept them at???Humidity is also a facter.What were you feeding them?Have you tried oranges?I hear they work well......


----------



## TheHolyToast (Dec 13, 2009)

koolkid98 said:


> Don't use substrate!!!!!What were the temps you kept them at???Humidity is also a facter.What were you feeding them?Have you tried oranges?I hear they work well......


I don't use sub since since the tub fills up with ootheca so fast,  but I'm curious to know the reason why you shouldn't use it.


----------



## Moose9 (Dec 13, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> i started with around 1000 of mixed size including adults and now im with about 100 left for a 3-4 months lol
> im sure it's because of the fact i didn't put any substrate.


As mentioned already, no substrate. I started with a 1000 originally and within 5 months I had 8,000+. Currently I have 3 - 20 gal bins and thats not enough to house them. I keep my room temps between 72-76 in winter and 80-92 in Summer. I just use water gel in the bins to keep humidity up. Even now with temps low in my room there still producing cause in large numbers they generate there own heat. Open the bin and its like a sauna with no heating pad underneath.

To the OP, if your conditions are right, which looks like they are, your going to need more room or more critters to feed to. I go through 300-400 a week just feeding my critters (tarantulas, scorpions, leopard geckos and bearded dragons).


----------



## wraith (Dec 13, 2009)

JC said:


> Like this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ipqgqdAxLow&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ipqgqdAxLow&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I think this will hold them for at least another week. :}


Poor things must have been starving. I've never seen lats so active in light or attack food like that. lol


----------



## koolkid98 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey moose9 are you Moose9900 on youtube if so hiya it's me slugsrule13yo!


----------



## Moose9 (Dec 13, 2009)

koolkid98 said:


> Hey moose9 are you Moose9900 on youtube if so hiya it's me slugsrule13yo!


The one and only. Hows it going?


----------



## koolkid98 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good.You?I have been meaning to tell you nice videos on the roaches man!


----------



## rd_07 (Dec 14, 2009)

koolkid98 said:


> Don't use substrate!!!!!What were the temps you kept them at???Humidity is also a facter.What were you feeding them?Have you tried oranges?I hear they work well......


  didnt use any but they crated one


----------



## koolkid98 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah they create frass [which is Normal!] and that's like the substrate.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Dec 25, 2009)

This is what I am trying to breed for my 5 slings. I got 8 right now. I think I am going to end up having to sell some to friends or get over run from the looks of it with this thread.


----------

